# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکلات من و درسا

## یه روستایی

سلام .....
چن تا مشکل دارم میخام که بهتون بگم و باهم حلشون کنیم.
فارغ التحصیل رشته ی تجربیم پارسال با اون حجم و ساعت بالای مطالعه به خاطر اشتباه درانتخاب رشته از رفتن به دانشگاه جاموندم(بماند چی و چرا)
من توروستا زندگی میکنم و شرایط مالی خوبی نداریم این شرایط یه جوریه که نمیتونم مثله بقیه ازمون برم و مشاوربگیرم و منابع خوبی تهیه کنم البته نمیگم حتما باید اینا باشه ولی خب قبول کنین که خیلی میتونه کمک کنه.منابعم زیاد بد نیس ولی خب تعریفی هم نداره مثلا این کتاب های که بچه ها توتاپیکایه دیگه معرفی میکننا من تازه دارم اسمشونا میشنوم.اگرم بخام که برم ازمون و منابع خوب تهیه کنم باید خودم برم سره کارواین رفتن به سره کار میترسم منا عقب بندازه (الانم که عقبم).اینم بگم که من تو مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودم ومعدل ودرسام خیلی خوبه ولی خب نشد که برم دانشگاه.اینم بگم که پدرومادره من خیلی دلسوزومهربونن خیلی هم دوسشون دارم ولی خب شرایط یه جوریه که نمیشه و نمیتونن که شرایط خوبی واسم فراهم کنن....
اینارم اومدم اینجا گفتم که یه راه چاره جلو پام بزارین به نظرتون با اتکا به همین منابع و کتابای کمکی میتونم یه رتبه ی خوب بیارم یا بهنظرتون برم سره کار برگردم و منابعا تهیه کنم بعد شروع کنم......
دمتون گرم..........

----------


## GHZO7

سلام
 ممکنه منابعتون رو معرفی کنید ؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## یه روستایی

واسه شیمی مبتکران.واسه زیست خیلی سبز واسه ریاضی فیزیک ابی کانون و واسه عمومیا بادوستام کتابامونا عوض میکنیم .واسه ادبیات مهروماه واسه عربی ایادفیلی واسه زبان مبتکران دکتر اناری و واسه دینی میکرو گاج

----------


## Phenotype_2

دوست خوبم... صداقت و بیانت  منو تحت تاثیر داد شدید. ازمون و  به ویژه مشاوره اونقدرا هم ک فک میکنی موثر نیست. یادمه قبلا ازمون سازمان سنجش برگزاز میشد که بعد از عید بود... سه نوبت. همونها رو شرکت کنی کاملا کافیه. نه مثل بقیه دو هفته ای ی ازمون بدی که بیشتر جنبه تجاری داره تا اموزشی.
تو واسه مثلا هندسه تحلیلی نیازی به 4 تا منبع نداری. اول کتاب درسیتو و جزوه معلمت رو خوب بخون بعدش از بین بهترینهای هندسه تحلیلی کمک انوزشی و تست یکی رو انتخاب کن. ینی اگه بهت گفتن 1 و 2 و 3 خون سعی کن توی کتابفروشی هر سه رو نگاه کنی و اونی که فک میکنی بات سازگارتر انتخاب کنی.
به خودت اطمینان داشته باشه و با انگیزه درس بخون.

----------


## یه روستایی

ازتون ممنونم که وقت گذاشتین ......امیدم به خداست سعی میکنم که چیزی که حقمه بهش برسم .....کاری که گفتینا حتما انجام میدم....بازم ممنون

----------


## amin 1994

> سلام .....
> چن تا مشکل دارم میخام که بهتون بگم و باهم حلشون کنیم.
> فارغ التحصیل رشته ی تجربیم پارسال با اون حجم و ساعت بالای مطالعه به خاطر اشتباه درانتخاب رشته از رفتن به دانشگاه جاموندم(بماند چی و چرا)
> من توروستا زندگی میکنم و شرایط مالی خوبی نداریم این شرایط یه جوریه که نمیتونم مثله بقیه ازمون برم و مشاوربگیرم و منابع خوبی تهیه کنم البته نمیگم حتما باید اینا باشه ولی خب قبول کنین که خیلی میتونه کمک کنه.منابعم زیاد بد نیس ولی خب تعریفی هم نداره مثلا این کتاب های که بچه ها توتاپیکایه دیگه معرفی میکننا من تازه دارم اسمشونا میشنوم.اگرم بخام که برم ازمون و منابع خوب تهیه کنم باید خودم برم سره کارواین رفتن به سره کار میترسم منا عقب بندازه (الانم که عقبم).اینم بگم که من تو مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودم ومعدل ودرسام خیلی خوبه ولی خب نشد که برم دانشگاه.اینم بگم که پدرومادره من خیلی دلسوزومهربونن خیلی هم دوسشون دارم ولی خب شرایط یه جوریه که نمیشه و نمیتونن که شرایط خوبی واسم فراهم کنن....
> اینارم اومدم اینجا گفتم که یه راه چاره جلو پام بزارین به نظرتون با اتکا به همین منابع و کتابای کمکی میتونم یه رتبه ی خوب بیارم یا بهنظرتون برم سره کار برگردم و منابعا تهیه کنم بعد شروع کنم......
> دمتون گرم..........


بیوگرافیت منو یاد اون بچه هایی انداخت که هم کار کردن و هم درس خوندن و تو کانون اسمشون رو با بیوشون زده

----------


## amin 1994

به نظرم با همین منابعم میتونی موفق شی دوستی داشتم که فقط سر جلسه کانون تست میزد برای تست وزیست امسالش رو 80 زد میگفت من خط به خط کتاب رو از برم

----------


## amin 1994

اگه واقعا مشکل مالی داری بگو من خودم میتونوم تا حد توان کنم و لا اقل بهتون برنامه بدم اگه دوست داشتین یاتونستم برات کتاب بفرستم

----------


## یه روستایی

ازت ممنونم رفیق....حتنا مواسه برنامه و راهنمایی و مشاوره مزاحمت میشم....بازم ممنون

----------


## niـhan

میتونید تکمیل ظرفیت امسال شرکت کنید حتی اگه کنکور نداده باشید و هدفتون صرفا دانشگاه رفتنه
اکانتتون منو یاد ی شخصی انداخت :Yahoo (4):  @yaghma :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohamad1378

> سلام .....
> چن تا مشکل دارم میخام که بهتون بگم و باهم حلشون کنیم.
> فارغ التحصیل رشته ی تجربیم پارسال با اون حجم و ساعت بالای مطالعه به خاطر اشتباه درانتخاب رشته از رفتن به دانشگاه جاموندم(بماند چی و چرا)
> من توروستا زندگی میکنم و شرایط مالی خوبی نداریم این شرایط یه جوریه که نمیتونم مثله بقیه ازمون برم و مشاوربگیرم و منابع خوبی تهیه کنم البته نمیگم حتما باید اینا باشه ولی خب قبول کنین که خیلی میتونه کمک کنه.منابعم زیاد بد نیس ولی خب تعریفی هم نداره مثلا این کتاب های که بچه ها توتاپیکایه دیگه معرفی میکننا من تازه دارم اسمشونا میشنوم.اگرم بخام که برم ازمون و منابع خوب تهیه کنم باید خودم برم سره کارواین رفتن به سره کار میترسم منا عقب بندازه (الانم که عقبم).اینم بگم که من تو مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودم ومعدل ودرسام خیلی خوبه ولی خب نشد که برم دانشگاه.اینم بگم که پدرومادره من خیلی دلسوزومهربونن خیلی هم دوسشون دارم ولی خب شرایط یه جوریه که نمیشه و نمیتونن که شرایط خوبی واسم فراهم کنن....
> اینارم اومدم اینجا گفتم که یه راه چاره جلو پام بزارین به نظرتون با اتکا به همین منابع و کتابای کمکی میتونم یه رتبه ی خوب بیارم یا بهنظرتون برم سره کار برگردم و منابعا تهیه کنم بعد شروع کنم......
> دمتون گرم..........


منابعت که خوبه 
بعدشم انگیزه داشته باش به مشاور این جور چیزا نیست اینا برای اینکه ساعت مطالعت بره بالا که خوب مال شما خودش بالا هست بدون حتما موفق میشی

----------


## یه روستایی

> منابعت که خوبه بعدشم انگیزه داشته باش به مشاور این جور چیزا نیست اینا برای اینکه ساعت مطالعت بره بالا که خوب مال شما خودش بالا هست بدون حتما موفق میشی


ممنونم ازتون که وقت گذاشتین......انشاالاه

----------


## Fatemeh76

تو روستا مودم آنتن میده آیا؟؟ :Yahoo (77): 
---------------------------------------
1.منبع اصلی کنکور کتابهای درسی هست .کتاب های درستیو عالی بخون با کتاب های تست یا هر چیز دیگه ای که داری... :Y (503): 
2.با برنامه آزمون های آزمایشی سنجش یا قلم چی پیش برو و آزمون هاشونو تو همین سایت گذاشته میشه دانلود کن و از خودت امتحان بگیر...​
-------------------------------------
و اینکه ...
کتابهایی که تو سایت میگن ...
اون فردی که بدلیل هیچ گونه امکاناتی میاد و رتبه برتر میشه !! 
آیا این فرد مشاور داشته؟
آیا این فرد دنبال عمارلو بوده که درسش بده و کلاس و خصوصیش رفته؟
آیا این فرد فاگوزیستو . خیلی سبز داشته ؟؟؟


نه به والا هیچکدومشونو نداشته فقط تلاش کرده و یاور داشته که به هدفش میرسه..... :Yahoo (75): 
-----------------------------------------------------
حالا خوبه شما بخاطر انتخاب رشته ی غلط قبول نشدید...
من که فقط خدا و مادرم دانند... :Y (636):

----------


## yaghma

> واسه شیمی مبتکران.واسه زیست خیلی سبز واسه ریاضی فیزیک ابی کانون و واسه عمومیا بادوستام کتابامونا عوض میکنیم .واسه ادبیات مهروماه واسه عربی ایادفیلی واسه زبان مبتکران دکتر اناری و واسه دینی میکرو گاج


*برید  خدارو شکر رو کنین که به قول خودتون در پست اول , از کتاب ها خبر ندارین وگرنه الان شما هم تا خود اسفند مثل بعضی از دوستان فعلا درگیر انتخاب منابع بودین و نکته دیگر اینکه داشتن منابع کافی نیست , مهم استفاده از اون منابع هست , چه بسیار افرادی هستن داخل همین انجمن , که با انتشار و بحث سر یک کتاب , اون رو تهیه کردن و الان توی خونه یک کتابخونه شخصی دارن و همچنان به دنبال منابع جدیدهستن و این داستان ادامه دارد.......
همون کتاب هایی که دارین خیلی هم عالیه , سوالات ازمون های ازمایشی هم روی سایت قرار میگیره , دانلود کنین و همون ها رو برای خودتون تحلیل و بررسی کنین .
مطمینم موفق میشین*




> میتونید تکمیل ظرفیت امسال شرکت کنید حتی اگه کنکور نداده باشید و هدفتون صرفا دانشگاه رفتنه
> اکانتتون منو یاد ی شخصی انداخت @yaghma


*....بله و افتخار میکنم که یک روستایی هستم , مثل بعضیا نیستم که با هواپیما تردد کنم* :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## khatereh 2

حالا باز خوبه مدرسه تیزهوشان رفتی.... فکر نکن همه مرکز شهرها خیلی اوضاع خوبی دارن. مدرسه داریم در حد زیر صفر در همین تهران ... امیدت رو از دست نده و با قدرت پیش برو....

----------


## bbehzad

بشین درستو بخون یا ازمونای کانون برو جلو هر هفته از اینجا ازمونای پارسال کانونو بگیر بزن مشاور فقط پول میگیره.کتاباتم خوبه دیگه.همچین گفتی مشکلات من و درسام ادم یاد الیور توییست میفته.

----------


## magicboy

از کفش تن تاک استفاده کن
شاید باورت نشه ولی من هیچ وقت ترازم از5500 بالا نمیومد ولی از وقتی از تن تاک استفاده میکنم همیشه بالای 6200 میشم
کفش تن تاک با ساختار منحصر به فرد خودش باعث افزایش سرعت گردش خون میشه و باعث از بین رفتن سلول های سرطانی سلول های بینابینی میشه
رفع تبلیغ : چقد من با مزه ام خدا حفظم کنه ^__^
داداش باور کن همین امکانات تو برا خیلی ها ارزوعه
خیلی ها یه جای اروم واسه درس خوندن ندارن
اگه بخوای فقط وقتی همه ی شرایط اوکی بود درس بخونی باور کن تو یک ماه فقط دو سه روز همه چی ایده عاله واسه درس خوندن
با بعضی چیزا دیگه باید کنار بیای

----------


## یه روستایی

ممنون از همتون.....اینجا روستاس مریخ نیس که مودم انتن نده بعدشم اصلا من با مودم نیومدم  و از نت گوشی استفاده میکنم......بازم دمتون گرم که وقت گذاشتین.....ممنون

----------


## a.z.s

> ممنون از همتون.....اینجا روستاس مریخ نیس که مودم انتن نده بعدشم اصلا من با مودم نیومدم  و از نت گوشی استفاده میکنم......بازم دمتون گرم که وقت گذاشتین.....ممنون


شما هدفت رو نگفتی که چی می خوای ؟

----------


## یه روستایی

> شما هدفت رو نگفتی که چی می خوای ؟


شیمی را خیلی دوس دارم و به وااسطه ی همین دوس داشتن میخام داروسازی قبول بشم من خودم اهله روستای گرمابم یه روستایی حدود 40کیلومتری نیشابور دوس دارم داروی مشهد یا شاهرود یا سبزوار قبول بشم هرچی نزدیکتر بهتر

----------


## a.z.s

> شیمی را خیلی دوس دارم و به وااسطه ی همین دوس داشتن میخام داروسازی قبول بشم من خودم اهله روستای گرمابم یه روستایی حدود 40کیلومتری نیشابور دوس دارم داروی مشهد یا شاهرود یا سبزوار قبول بشم هرچی نزدیکتر بهتر


با همین کتابایی که داریی خوب بخون 
20درصد زمین واسه دارو کافیه 
بیتشر زورت رو واسه زیستو شیمی بذار
از همین سایت هم سوالای کانون و اگه تونستی سنجش رو بگیر و تو خونه بزن

----------


## یه روستایی

> با همین کتابایی که داریی خوب بخون 
> 20درصد زمین واسه دارو کافیه 
> بیتشر زورت رو واسه زیستو شیمی بذار
> از همین سایت هم سوالای کانون و اگه تونستی سنجش رو بگیر و تو خونه بزن


باشه حتما.....

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Nastaran74

> تو روستا مودم آنتن میده آیا؟؟
> ---------------------------------------
> 1.منبع اصلی کنکور کتابهای درسی هست .کتاب های درستیو عالی بخون با کتاب های تست یا هر چیز دیگه ای که داری...
> 2.با برنامه آزمون های آزمایشی سنجش یا قلم چی پیش برو و آزمون هاشونو تو همین سایت گذاشته میشه دانلود کن و از خودت امتحان بگیر...​
> -------------------------------------
> و اینکه ...
> کتابهایی که تو سایت میگن ...
> اون فردی که بدلیل هیچ گونه امکاناتی میاد و رتبه برتر میشه !! 
> آیا این فرد مشاور داشته؟
> ...


 مگه روستا شاخو دم داره که مودم انتن نده ....منم روستاییم اب برق گاز وای فای سرویس مدرسه .تلفن .مدرسه ابتدایی راهنمایی و دوتا دبیرستان داریم ......همه روستاها که بدون امکانات نیستن خیییلیم خوبه روستا  :Yahoo (94):  ولی متاسفانه بز گاو خر و مرغ نداریم :Yahoo (76): .....نصف مردم روستای ما فرهنگی هم هستن  از جمله مامان بابای خودم .سه چهارتاهم پزشکی دادیم بیرون...کلا خعلیم باکلاسیم :Y (732):

----------


## Fatemeh76

> مگه روستا شاخو دم داره که مودم انتن نده ....منم روستاییم اب برق گاز وای فای سرویس مدرسه .تلفن .مدرسه ابتدایی راهنمایی و دوتا دبیرستان داریم ......همه روستاها که بدون امکانات نیستن خیییلیم خوبه روستا  ولی متاسفانه بز گاو خر و مرغ نداریم.....نصف مردم روستای ما فرهنگی هم هستن  از جمله مامان بابای خودم .سه چهارتاهم پزشکی دادیم بیرون...کلا خعلیم باکلاسیم


نمیدونستم ... :Yahoo (13):

----------

